# After 40 years !



## Oldsdigger (Dec 27, 2017)

So I was a digger back during the 70's and mid 80's outside Philadelphia. I had the bottles displayed in my parent's house till my Father passed in 98 and my Mom moved to Maine. So when the house was sold the bottles got packed up and have sat in my basement since 1998. Time has come to do some cleaning out and to inventory what I have. Back in 1998 i believe I had close to 1800 bottles displayed. So here was box number one ! I don't know what any of these are worth these days but maybe I have some rare stuff boxed up.


 *Fruit Jars* From left rear to right: 1) Clear Pint? Double Safety with KSO monogram on bottom. 2) Aqua lt green, Trade Mark Lightning, Registered U.S. Patent Office, Putnam#7 on                                          bottom. 3) Aqua,Ball Perfect Mason #7 on bottom Heavy embossment. 4) Aqua, Ball Perfect Mason #1 on bottom, Light embossment. 5) Trade Mark Banner Wm. Warranted H                                              on bottom. 6) bright Aqua, pint, Lustre R.E. Tongue Bros Co. Philadelhpia #3 on bottom. Lids : 1) Cohansey Glass Manuf. Co. Philadelphis pat. July 16th 1872. Inset has                                                      Patented January 18 1876. *BOTTLES* : 1) Light Amber, Luyties. 2) Aqua, Hood's Compound Extract Sarsa Parilla , C.I Hood & Co. side panel, Lowell Mass opposite side panel.
                                         3) Cobalt, John Wyeth & Co.  Patented May16th 1899 on bottom.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 27, 2017)

No treasures yet but keep them coming!  I bet there are some good ones in there somewhere.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 28, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> No treasures yet but keep them coming!  I bet there are some good ones in there somewhere.



Agreed ! !


----------



## kenaifrank (Jan 3, 2018)

Wasn't it fun digging back then?  I have a similar load of bottles dug in the Klondike.  Too bad that the current miners are destroying all of the old dumps while mining for gold.  My bottles are sitting in my garage as I moved out of the house where they were displayed.  The gold rush miners were able to buy anything they wanted.  Lea and Perrins was a favorite as the meat they ate really needed help.


----------



## TROG (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi, Just wondering if you have any Pot Lids in this collection as very interested if you have, Thanks David


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jan 17, 2018)

*Reply Crock lids ?*

David, Are you referring to Pottery / Crock lids ? If so sorry but no. Only nice pottery that I ever found was a very big pitcher crock that was in multiple pieces with a cobalt blue Rooster/Pheasant? Wish I had found that in one piece ! But I do have a nice small brown Molasses crock I'd be willing to part with !


----------

